# iPod 2003 Nissan Altima



## sagittariusgirl89 (Apr 14, 2011)

I was wondering, how can I listen to my ipod in my 03 Nissan Altima while keeping the factory stereo. I see that I have a 12v-dc port in the front, but where can i find what I need to listen to my ipod?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You can try the adapter that connects the iPod headphone jack to a tape that is inserted into the tape player. 

Sound isn't 'phenomenal' but it's probably the cheapest solution.


----------



## sagittariusgirl89 (Apr 14, 2011)

My car comes with a CD player though


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

try crutchfield.com for ipod adapter kits. They aren't cheap unless you do a lame fm transmitter.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

sagittariusgirl89 said:


> My car comes with a CD player though


Sorry I assumed yours came with a cassette player. lol

Other than what chimmike suggested, the only other option is to replace with aftermarket or find someone that is handy with taking things apart and wiring an AUX input into the radio.

There's also a kit that would plug into the back of your radio, I believe...but that would be $150+.


----------

